# Fedora Core 5+Nokia 6070+CA 42+AirTel GPRS



## titun (Oct 2, 2006)

I have written the title as "Fedora Core 5+Nokia 6070+CA 42+AirTel GPRS" so that searching for this particular problem might be easier. & if this problem is sorted out it can also help out many other newbees with same problem.

I have Nokia 6070, a CA 42 USB-Serial Data Cable, AirTel GPRS connection, which works fine on Windows XP. After searching a lot how to connect the phone and use GPRS via the cable I came across *this* UBUNTU forum guide. I did not knew about WvDial before. I did just as mentioned there and configured my wvdial.conf which now looks like :-
_______________________________________________
[Modem0]
Modem = /dev/ttyS1
Baud = 19200
SetVolume = 0
Dial Command = ATDP
Init1 = ATZ
Init3 = ATM0
FlowControl = XONXOFF

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = *99#
Username = *
Password = *
Stupid Mode = 1
________________________________________________
I have no internal(soft) or external modem except the N 6070 as it recognises. All set, I WVDIALed and got o/p as below :-
____________________________________________
[root@airtelgprs ~]# wvdial
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99#
CONNECT
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Mon Oct  2 10:38:04 2006
--> pid of pppd: 2504
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: ults
--> pppd: ults
--> pppd: ults
--> local  IP address 172.28.37.241
--> pppd: ults
--> remote IP address 10.6.6.6
--> pppd: ults
--> primary   DNS address 202.56.230.5
--> pppd: ults
--> secondary DNS address 202.56.230.6
--> pppd: ults
_______________________________________
Now it shows that GPRS is activated, which is also shown in the phone, the thw icons, open lock and small G within square as u ppl know when we use packet data connection. Now I should be able to browse net, but not a single page opens.

What is the step I am missing ? Just see the last portion of the o/p in the post link I have given :- 
___________________________________________
Carrier detected. Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Wed Apr 26 23:11:44 2006
--> pid of pppd: 11096
--> Using interface ppp0
--> local IP address 10.33.228.142
--> remote IP address 10.6.6.6
--> primary DNS address 193.35.133.10
--> secondary DNS address 193.35.134.10 
____________________________________________
In my o/p I have this "pppd: ults" string after each line which he does not. Is only due to I use FC5 and he uses Ubuntu. Or do I need to configure pppd also. I read man pages of wvdial, pppd but could not find out where am I wrong. Also PINGed remote IP, which showed :-
________________________________________
[root@airtelgprs ~]# ping -c1 10.6.6.6
PING 10.6.6.6 (10.6.6.6) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 203.101.95.209 icmp_seq=1 Time to live exceeded

--- 10.6.6.6 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms

[root@airtelgprs ~]#
_________________________________________________
--> What is "Time to live exceeded" ? 
Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 2, 2006)

THANKS!!! a lot dude.


----------



## titun (Oct 2, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> THANKS!!! a lot dude.



Thanks !! But for what ??   Do u also have a same kinda problem ?


----------



## subratabera (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi titun,
I think the "named" service is not running. You have to start the "named" service.
Follow these steps...this might solve your problem...

1)open a terminal.
2)su -         (su with a dash)
3)enter password...
4)service named start   (tried on Fedora Core 5)

After starting the "named" service, try to reconnect and open a website.

Subrata Bera.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry but why is named required? Isn't DNS given by airtel. Actually I don't have much idea of dynamic IP and DNS so I want to confirm.


----------



## titun (Oct 2, 2006)

@subratabera, I did just what u said, su with a dash, & then wvdial, but the same thing, net gets connected, but can't open any page. 

Tried to use KPPP shown in the start button>internet menu, but don't know which setting is what, like PAP, what are they.
Oh !! So many things to  remember, understand for a simple net connection. 

Trying for past 3/4 days to access net. So what good is linux ?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^
hey don't give so early its dont default of linux something is missing on ur part.
*try try until you succeed*


----------



## eddie (Oct 3, 2006)

Connect to GPRS once again. This time open a terminal window, change to super-user and give us output of following two commands.

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
route
```


----------



## praka123 (Oct 3, 2006)

may be the ppp interface may not be the default connxn.try

```
route add default ppp0
```


----------



## alanpaladka (Oct 4, 2006)

Open file:/etc/resolv.conf and enter following setting


```
service named start
nameserver 202.56.250.5
nameserver 202.56.250.6
```

I'm also using Airtel GPRS in FC4 via N70. It's great....


----------



## titun (Feb 16, 2007)

*Successfully connected Fedora Core 5+Nokia 6070+CA 42+AirTel GPRS*

I created this thread almost 4 months ago. Not being able to find the solution left the thread.

Today it is solved.
Let me repeat, I used Fedora Core 5 + Nokia 6070 + CA 42 Data Cable + AirTel GPRS.

What I did :

Fresh installed FC5 again last night.
su : 
password : 
[ Checked my mobile phone's Vendor ID & Product ID earlier in the other OS   ]
 : /sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0409 product=0x04B0

then

 : wvdialconf create  [ This command did not show me any result ]
Manually typed following things in /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = *99#
Username = A
Password = B
Stupid Mode = 1

in another console, 

 : su - 
 : password :

 : service named start

and it it displayed named service started.
Then 
 : wvdial  
The O/P came as follows
_________________________________
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99#
CONNECT
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Fri Feb 16 09:51:27 2007
--> pid of pppd: 3495
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: alog Modem
--> pppd: alog Modem
--> pppd: alog Modem
--> local  IP address 172.28.41.189
--> pppd: alog Modem
--> remote IP address 10.6.6.6
--> pppd: alog Modem
--> primary   DNS address 202.56.230.6
--> pppd: alog Modem
--> secondary DNS address 202.56.230.5
--> pppd: alog Modem
___________________________________
It means net is now connected.
I was able to open google.com . But it took a longer time than normal, so closed connection. Opened /etc/resolv.conf and entered the following : 

service named start
nameserver 202.56.250.5
nameserver 202.56.250.6

Now I just do this 
 : su
 : password
 : wvdial

3 simple steps to enjoy AirTel GPRS in Linux. Will soon upgrade to latest versions of Tux.
Heartly thanks and reputation points to everyone who replied in this thread.
I used the follwing links as my reference along with the help of you guys.
1] Using a GSM Cellphone as a GPRS Modem - Ubuntu Forums 

2] Connecting Fedora Core to Airtel GPRS using Nokia 6020 and CA-42 cable


----------

